# Substitution for Corn Syrup Solids



## PoodleMomma39 (Nov 10, 2020)

CSS is not easy to find here in Canada and I've come across a Salami recipe that I want to make but it calls for 1 tsp of corn syrup solids and 1.5 Tbsp of Dextrose and 1/2 cup dry milk powder (for 5 lbs meat). What would you substitute for the CSS? Additional dextrose? Liquid corn syrup (and if so how much)?  Using T-SPX starter.

Looking at curing these in my Umai bags in my oven /  fridge as per their method, after having made several successful salami varieties this way. Thanks all.


----------



## zwiller (Nov 10, 2020)

Heck of a question for first post!  WELCOME.  In my experience ingredients like these have different names in different places and CSS is AKA maltodextrin and sold in homebrew shops.  Hopefully you can find some.  Maltodextrin does not ferment much (long time homebrewer) so using dextrose for a sub might work but be too acidic.  I recall there are other benefits to using CSS/MD so I'd stick the recipe if possible.


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 10, 2020)

I use extra dextrose . Not sure if I'm missing something or not by not using corn solids . Comes out good . 
I add a pinch in with the starter to give it a boost while it soaks .


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 10, 2020)

Leave out the CSS for UMAi. Dont use the liquid corn syrup (you will be adding to much sugar)
You need the dextrose for fermentation, stay with the amount of dextrose the recipe calls for.


----------



## PoodleMomma39 (Nov 10, 2020)

Thanks guys... I am thinking of using a tiny bit extra Dextrose in place of the corn syrup solids since the recipe only calls for 1 tsp of corn syrup solids anyway and it looks like the Dextrose is the closest in chemical makeup (Dextrose vs. Maltodextrin).  Wishing I lived in the USA with access to all ingredients. Thanks for your suggestions. Loving this new salami-making hobby.


----------

